# Wood Hardeners



## Taff (Sep 20, 2008)

I am looking at wood hardeners of which I know very little. Many I see advertised are for marine use. Has anyone got experience in this field at all. I am concerned about the penetration of the hardener and whether it causes discoloration. I would be grateful for any advise you may have to offer.
Thank you


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've used this for years under it's Industrial Formulators of Canada name. They were absorbed by System Three but it's almost certainly the same old S1.

http://www.systemthree.com/store/pc/S-1-Sealer-c32.htm?gclid=COnmvP6HgqoCFRNhgwodAD5Nzg

It is basically epoxy and a very volatile solvent. It will go about anywhere that diesel will go and will harden punky rotting wood amazingly. It will also seal oily woods like yellow cedar to allow paint to adhere and can be used to seal plywood water tanks as it's food safe when cured. 
Great product. 
Use a good respirator or air supply.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

If the wood is punky or rotting, I use EndRot by System Three. Follow their instructions and IT WILL penetrate.
And it does get hard! Really hard!

As far as hardening new wood goes, I'd follow Paul's (Shipwright) advise.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*cr1*, Sorry you've had such poor luck with epoxies. You really should try some S1, it does penetrate and it does harden.


----------



## Taff (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen I appreciate your comments, both pro and con. It seems S1 and Minwax are in for some testing - I will get back to you with the results.


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

I used poly urathene on some Spalded and soft Maple pen blanks which had a lot of worm holes left them in for 24 hours I placed them in a large peanut butter jar filling the jar completly and sealing it. 6 blanks .75 x.75×6" absorbed about 1.25" of liquid in 24 hours turned it up side down let sit over night . Almost immeaditly the air bubbles started to appear . Let dry for a week then drilled 7 mil. for a pen The worm holes did not all fill in so I had to fill with saw dust and ca glue [crazy gule] . The pen looks great. Andysden


----------

